# Problem bei PDF export



## DocHentai (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab im Forum gesucht und nichts gefunden, entschuldige mich aber dennoch fals es die Frage schon gibt!  

Ich habe in Corel Draw 8 ein Werbeblatt entworfen und wollte es dann in ein PDF File exportieren. Als ich dann das PDF geöffnet habe musste ich leider folgende Probleme feststellen:

1. Im Acrobat Reader 5.0 wird ein Logo welches sich aus einer Kombination aus Fett- und Normalschrift zusammensetzt ineinander verschoben dargestellt und auch so gedruckt?!

2. Wingdings Symbole werden überhaupt nicht angezeigt und genau so wenig gedruckt?!

Ich bekomme allerdings wenn ich das PDF Dokument öffne auch folgende Meldung. "In der Schrift Frutiger45light-Bold" ist der Wert für / Widths fehlerhaft." 

Ok ich hab dann versucht ob ich die Schrift normal Exportieren kann, was geht. Aber es muss doch auch irgendwie möglich sein das ganze in Fett als PDF umzuwandeln? 

Und ich hätte auch noch ein zweites Problem was jetzt nicht mit dem eben geschilderten zusammenhängt.

Ich wollte gerne eine linie (mit freihand werkzeug) in rot darstellen. Aber egal was ich mache sie bleibt schwarz. Unten rechts wird mir zwar angezeigt "Füllung Rot" aber wie gesagt es bleibt schwarz...  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Gruß 

DocHentai


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,
das problem mit der PDf könntest du lösen imdem du die Schrift als Zeichenwege umwandelst oder ins PDF einbettest (Copyrights beachten).

Bei deinem CD problem kann ich dir leider nicht helfen auser dir Freehand oder illustrator ans Herz zu legen  . Meiner Erfahrung nach, habe früher auch eine Weile mit CD (war noch mit Version 6) gearbeitet, gibt es einfach kein Argument für CD außer das eventuell der preis niedriger ist, aber das weiß ich im Moment nicht sogenau.

Ich hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

Linie wie gewohnt ziehen und wenn sie fertig ist auf Markierpfeil gehen und Linie markieren, dann mit der rechten Maustaste entsprechende Farbe anklicken.

Linke Maustaste = Füllung
Rechte Maustaste = Umriss

Übrigens CD ist ein viel mächtigerse Werkzeug als Illustrator und Freehand, selbst wenn Sie in einem Programm vereinigt wären. 
Mußte früher mal mit diesen Programmen Arbeiten und kann immer nur sagen, das wenn man COREL einigermaßen verstanden hat, das Programm ist.

mfg jfkadi


----------



## woelkchenmel (26. Mai 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem

Ich mache für meinen Jahrgang das Jahrbuch fertig und nutze dafür *Freehand 9.0*!

Nun möchte die Druckerei die Zeitung als *PDF-Format* haben, was eigenltich ja kein Problem darstellen sollte, da man unter Datei... Exportieren alles nötige einstellen kann!

Das habe ich auch getan (Datei als PDF esportiert), jedoch stellte mein Acrobat Reader 6.0 einige Merkmale nicht dar, wie zum Beispiel Unterstreichung und Umrandung des Textes u.a.! Auch die Farben sind leicht verfälscht. Letzteres stellt allerdings kein ALLzugroßes Problem dar

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich meine Freehand Datei auf andere Art und Weise in PDF umwandeln kann, so dass diese Informationen nicht verloren gehen oder was auch immer damit passiert sein mag!

Irgendjemand hat mir von der Möglichkeit erzählt bei Freehand einen Drucker einzurichten, bei dem ich dann hier und da in den Optionen einstellen kann, dass die Quali auch richtig wird und ich dann auf Drucken gehen muss und somit nicht auf Papier gedruckt wird, sondern eine PDFDatei erstellt wird *?*
Vielleicht habe ich da aber auch etwas falsch verstanden im groben gesagt habe ich davon jedoch keine Ahnung... wie soll das gehen? 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Das mit dem Drucken wird wohl der Acrobat Distiller sein. Wenn Du ihn hast (müßte IMO auch irgendwo als Trial aufzufinden sein), dann steht er bei den Druckern mit dabei und wandelt Dir Deine Datei in ein prima PDF um.
Die in diversen Programmen (FH, InDesign..) integrierten PDF-Exportfunktionen sind meiner Meinung nach noch so schlecht ausgebaut, so dass sich daraus keine vernünftigen PDF's machen lassen. Von daher empfehle ich Dir wirklich den DIstiller oder vergleichbare Open Source Exportprogramme, Google ist dabei Dein Freund 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## woelkchenmel (26. Mai 2004)

Super! Klasse.. nur genau das habe ich vorhin ausprobiert und es kommt immer ein Fehler *heul*

Danke erstmal Alf, aber wie schon gesagt... wenn ich auf Drucken gehe, dann fängt er an und macht und macht bis letztendlich ein fehler kommt:

"%%[ Error: undefined; OffendingCommand: setdistillerparams; ErrorInfo: CalCMYKProfile U.S. Web Coated (SWOP) v2 ]%%
%%[ Flushing: rest of job (to end-of-file) will be ignored ]%%
Error accessing color profile: U.S. Web Coated (SWOP) v2
%%[ Warning: PostScript error. No PDF file produced. ] %%"

Ich habe alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, aber immer wieder dieser Fehler

Außerdem habe ich versucht, die Freehand datei als *.eps Datei zu speichern und dann mit dem Destiller zu konvertieren und das hat immerhin funktioniert! Und siehe da - auch die Text- Formatierungen werden angezeigt. Soweit sogut, aber die Farben sind immernoch sehr stark verblasst und ich weiss nicht, wie das ganze funktionuckelt, wenn ich knapp 200 Seiten auf diese Weise formatier *Seufz* hab es nur mit ner einzelnen versucht...

Kurzgesagt: Immnoch "Hiiilfe"


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Mai 2004)

Hm, soweit ich die Fehlermeldung richtig interpretiere, liegt es an Deinem U.S. Web Coated (SWOP) v2 - Farbprofil; wahrscheinlich hat er damit Probleme. Ändere das mal in ein anderes Farbformat und probier es dann nochmal.

Viel Glück


----------



## woelkchenmel (27. Mai 2004)

Ich habe soetwas in noch keinen Einstellungen gelesen... was ist das eigentlich? Und wo ändere ich das?
Innerhalb von Freehand?

Ich hab doch von solchen Dingen noch keine Ahnung


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,,
im Distiller unter Voreinstellungen -> Adobe Pdf Einstellungen bearbeiten -> Farbe.

Viele Grüße

PS: Wenn du nicht weißt was du dort Einstellen sollst dann schließe dich mit deiner Druckerei kurz bei der du das Jahrbuch drucken möchtest, normalerweise ist das in unseren Breitengraden Euroscale coated/uncoated oder das Profil von deiner Druckerei, aber wie gesagt frag am besten mal deine Druckerei!
Und das du keine Ahnung von diesen Dingen hast macht nichts dann lernste es halt  indem wir es dir erklären.


----------



## woelkchenmel (27. Mai 2004)

Also erstens:

Wenn ich zu "Voreinstellungen bearbeiten" gehe steht dort keine Möglichkeit auf "OK" zu gehen - dort ist nur in der Mitte ein ABBRECHEN Button -_-

und zweitens:
Dort finde ich auch nirgendwo etwas, dass auch nur so ähnlich klingt, wie 
"U.S. Web Coated" oder "Euroscale coated/uncoated "

Ich werde morgen mal bei der Druckerei anrufen! Heute ist es leider zu spät! Vielleicht können/wollen die mir ja wirklich helfen *hoff*

Oder hat einer von Euch noch eine Idee?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2004)

Welche Distiller version verwendest du?


----------

